# Morada 22 - NEW BUILD THREAD



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have ordered a new Morada 22 / 300 Yamaha rig and wanted to share some early build pics. 

The white 22 on the trailer and being pulled from the mold is Hull #1. It is now in rigging. 

The one shown in the mold is my 22, Hull #2 - Ice Blue sides, Oyster White running surface, Oyster White cap and console. The gel coat has been sprayed and the initial layer of cloth glassed in, as shown in the pics below. 

There are other build pics on the FB page for â€œIslaMorada Boatworksâ€.

Tom Gordon (who many of you may know, or recognize, from Hells Bay and Gordon Boatworks) is building the Morada boats using high-end build materials and hardware. Those who have seen the boats have been impressed with the quality of the build.

Background: He acquired the Lake and Bay molds and spent some serious $s cleaning up the hull molds and then reworked the cap molds including decks, hatches and non-skid. He also built a new console providing excellent access to batteries and electronics. The new console also has a dual level footrest.

As you would expect from Tom, the Morada fit & finish, materials, rigging details, wiring and plumbing are all very well executed. Very precise and very clean.

The stock build includes a number of standard items:
> Atlas or Bobs JP
> 8ft PP Blade
> 108 gal epoxy coated aluminum tank; 85 gal for the 22; with Racor filter
> LED light package for NAV lights, cockpit, all boxes and wells, and includes 2 underwater LEDs
> Dry, gasketed storage boxes
> In-floor wet gear storage box
> 2 - 2,200 gph bilge pumps
> 1 inch coring around the rear wells that will definitely hold ice
> 1,000 gph plumbed bait well; all 3 can be plumbed
> Dual level footrest on console
> Under deck rod storage boxes in front deck, with SeaDek on floor of rod boxes.
> Under gunnel, open access, rod storage - 3 per side
> 4 SS pop up cleats
> 4 flush mount gunwale rod holders
> Aluminum LP with 4 rod holders and a SeaDek lined under cushion storage box
> SS gas shocks on all hatch lids
> SS compression hatch locks
> 65 Yeti with cushion
> 2 Group 27 AGM batteries with selector switch
> Sealed Mil-Spec switches with circuit breakers.

My options: 
> MK I-Pilot and a single 36V Lithium-Pros battery (only 29lbs), 
> SIMRAD NSS9 EVO2, Chirp transducer and Structure Scan 
> Fusion IP 700, JL amp and 4 JL880s
> Simrad VHF, mounted inside console, with Command mic
> Compass 
> Midship cleats, 4 extra flush mount rod holders
> Rear center seating with removable backrest 

Sport Trail trailer will build a trailer for my 22. If you need a custom trailer, call Kevin Deselle at Sport Trail. They have a FB page.

Btw, my recent rides included: 
> 3 YFs from 2011-2014; (a 21, then 2-24s) and 
> 3 SWs from 2006 â€“ 2011: (2-Z2200s and a 23TE).

I fish TX and LA inshore mostly, plus an occasional light near-shore trip.

Boat should be ready in June and I will update when I can.

PM me if you like.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice Todd! 
My buddy has one of the last L&B built ones w Yamaha 300. Nice running boats, ESP after we got it propped.

Lets go run her when she gets to TX!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Todd,

I'll include a fishing trip down here , when you and Eric get through playing with her! I can't wait!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Congratulations on the new sled Todd,. This is going to be a great thread, Mr Gordon knows how to build a first class boat.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

You know, in my 'dreams' I toyed with a 20 inch 300 Merc, sport master LU, Porta Jac, looking at that stepped bottom, knowing the speed Eric got with his prototype pad V and this being a 22.

But, we will have to see what the 300 rice burner will do for now.  

Starting with a 23Razor4 and a 23Rev4 to get some initial data.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Going back to a 22', is that a better size for your needs or by default till he offers a 24'?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd suggest getting with Josh and try a Turbo Fusion 4, great hole shot and very impressive wot performance as well.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

scb factory said:


> Going back to a 22', is that a better size for your needs or by default till he offers a 24'?


Yes, Tom does a 24 - no steps, Pad V.
He has sold 8 of 24s. My brother just did a demo day in the Keys and is getting a 24.

The 22 is about the 'right size' for me, I think, normally just one or 2 in the boat. All the old L&B guys that still own these boats say really good things about the hull.

Tom reduced the weight of the 24 by 450 lbs, so the Morada 22 should be a good bit lighter than the old L&B build weight.

Btw, he has another 22 sold with a 350 Verado, coming after mine.

I understand that Tom is reworking the old Boca Grande that was announced by L&B but not released before they folded. He is working on the cap for the Boca.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> I'd suggest getting with Josh and try a Turbo Fusion 4, great hole shot and very impressive wot performance as well.


Will check that out. Thanks.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

RedXCross said:


> Todd,
> 
> I'll include a fishing trip down here , when you and Eric get through playing with her! I can't wait!!


Will do, Brad. But can I leave my GPS tracks on this time? No Blindfolds?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep. but the boat may have to stay!



skeeter77346 said:


> Will do, Brad. But can I leave my GPS tracks on this time? No Blindfolds?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have never seen a Lake and Bay boat. Do they run them in Florida?


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> I have never seen a Lake and Bay boat. Do they run them in Florida?


Hey BigFishTx, L&B made high performance boats from 17 ft to 24 ft. Small volume, respected FL builder and a number of the L&B boats were run by weekend boaters and tourney guys from FL to TX. Several guides still fish the 24 and 22 bay boats.

You can Google the old L&Bs.

Here is a FB link to IslaMorada Boatworks: https://www.facebook.com/islamoradaboatworks?fref=ts


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

The l&b 24 with twin 300xs is stupid but strait up bad ***.


----------



## gaw623 (Nov 17, 2009)

Going to be nice Todd!
Can't wait to see it in GI this summer!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

3 new pics - side coring, lifting strakes filled, 3rd layer of cloth, all while still in mold.


----------



## dallasmn26 (May 15, 2010)

Any contact info for the company


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Todd,

I definitely want to ride in this caddy!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

dallasmn26 said:


> Any contact info for the company


Here is a FB link to IslaMorada Boatworks: https://www.facebook.com/islamoradaboatworks?fref=ts

All contact info is there. They are pretty slammed right now (like lots of builders) so be patient if you have to leave voicemail.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

RedXCross said:


> Todd,
> 
> I definitely want to ride in this caddy!


Yeah Buddy, we will do the Sabine N to S break-in.

I look forward too it - need to get this dang 'ski-boot' of my broken foot first !!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

This is a pic of a recent 24. Mine will be the Mini-Me version (22) with an oyster white bottom, same ice blue sides.

The 24 shown is owned by Capt Scott Owens in Georgia.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

One of the new white Verados would look good hanging off the back of there


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

Im Headed South said:


> One of the new white Verados would look good hanging off the back of there


Yeah.
Kinda weird seeing a white Merc.... but it looks good.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

battleredtexan said:


> Yeah.
> Kinda weird seeing a white Merc.... but it looks good.


Good looking motor. It kind of looks like a storm trooper from Star Wars.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I may have missed it, but any reason in particular from getting away from the YF's? This boat looks like it will be a winner, just curious.

What are some of the performance #'s with the few that are out?


----------



## Fishinpoc34 (Sep 25, 2010)

Motors are the same Specs. Just 2 color options cool white and bone white.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Fishinpoc34 said:


> Motors are the same Specs. Just 2 color options cool white and bone white.


Dont know if you were answering me, but I was asking about the boat #'s.

The Merc does look good though.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Storm Trooper*

We have a white Verado 300 on order for a boat that's in our rigging Shop now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Todd, you have owned some beautiful vee hulls in the last few years. Can't wait to see how this one performs. The fit and finish on these look great.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Todd, you have owned some beautiful vee hulls in the last few years. Can't wait to see how this one performs. The fit and finish on these look great.


Thank you, looking forward to seeing what she can do.

Here is a blast from the past. First bubble console SCB Topcat - circa 2005. 
84.4 250xs, Bravo Lab 28. Not too shabby. 
And before you ask, the seats were mounted lower then - not a midget driving.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

skeeter77346 said:


> Thank you, looking forward to seeing what she can do.
> 
> Here is a blast from the past. First bubble console SCB Topcat - circa 2005.
> 84.4 250xs, Bravo Lab 28. Not too shabby.
> And before you ask, the seats were mounted lower then - not a midget driving.


The graphics on that boat are sweet! Also 85 mph with a 250xs is getting it for sure.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

fattyflattie said:


> I may have missed it, but any reason in particular from getting away from the YF's? This boat looks like it will be a winner, just curious.
> 
> What are some of the performance #'s with the few that are out?


FF, The FB page says the 24 with 3 guys and 60 gal WOT was 61 with a 300 Yam & a stock 21 Yam prop. I do not know the RPM, prop specs, JP setback etc.

That is what my previous 'brand X' 24 ran loaded with a 21Rev4 this time of year; but around 65 light with cool temps, running a Mark Croxton 22Razor4. So, we will have to see what the Morada guys can do with different props and setups. My guess is solid a 60 - low 60s, 24. I heard that 7 of the 24s have been delivered and several are T Top / half tower rigs. My brother ran the 24s in the Keys last month and he was very impressed - one-piece solid ride.

On the change from 'brand X', PM me with your cell number.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Transom vac bagged, now done with stringer grid being placed in hull - all while still in mold.*


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Todd,

You may not leave when you come down with it, The Boat that is!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

A few more build pics.

> Top cap being cored
> Stringers done
> Hull out of mold pics

Headed to rigging next.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

That thing is CLEAN! I want one, that is one sexy boat. Looks like you made a great choice for your next boat.


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> That thing is CLEAN! I want one, that is one sexy boat.


X2!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hull 1 got wet this week and is running 69.6 per the FB page

https://www.facebook.com/islamoradaboatworks?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

And here is the new Sport Trail trailer. 

Full post in the trailers, towing section.

I had the bow ladder added for when I am alone at the ramp. Top step is level with deck.

No more 'ballerina acts' on the spare after loading it. The 'landings' can pretty ugly. 
.
.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

That boat is very nice!! And that trailer is sweet!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Geeez better and better. Hmmm? Boca Grande you say?? With a Console like my Extreme??


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

That is correct Brad. Islamorada Boatworks / Tom Gordon own the molds for the 17, the Boca, and the 22 and 24 bay boats.

Last I heard he was reworking the top cap, decks, hatches and non-skid for the Boca, as he has done on the 22 and 24. Not sure on the ETA for the first Boca.

On the console options, Tom will custom build what the customer wants.

Tom can be reached by phone: (786) 393-4752, or by 
email: [email protected]

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Matherne-Brothers-Fishing-Team/212976135578628?ref=hl


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Counting down the days. Patience grasshopper, patience. 

Here is a pic of hull #1 looking pretty happy.
.
.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Finished pics*

4.7 hrs on the new rig, still doing the break in thing. No video at the moment. Wish I had more time for a full report. Sorry for the delay.

The 22 is very wide and stable. I ran the Gulf for 10 miles and found that the big V up front really works and keeps you dry. I got tabs for the shallow water hole shot. Boat really does not need them, as it naturally runs flatter than a non-step boat. Maybe in a big quartering sea you would want tabs.

Running data: 40 mph cruise was getting 4.2 mpg at around 3,600 rpm. My test load was full fishing gear, 75 gals fuel, 5 batteries and TM on bow, 94 degree air, 89 degree water temp. Made a couple of short WOT runs turning a 23 Razor 4 at 5,700 rpm - ran 64-65 depending on chop and wind. I have some props to play with and winter air temps will improve these numbers.

IBW did a great job on the rigging and layout.

See 90 pics at https://picasaweb.google.com/ToddMat...2?noredirect=1

A few below:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Sweeeeet Boat Skeeter! Turned out really nice. With the right prop and less fuel it will be a 70 mph boat. No boat is going to be really fast with 75 gallons of fuel lol.


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Love that boat. I got an error on the link?


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Boat looks sweet and the rigging looks extremely clean!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hou-Chap said:


> Love that boat. I got an error on the link?


Hmmm. Repasting link below.

https://picasaweb.google.com/ToddMatherne/Morada22?noredirect=1u


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

A few pics from a Grand Isle trip last week. Spanked the Mangrove on live pogy and croaker. Zoom in on the 30 gal live well.

Amazing rough water ride.
.
.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Sweet cruise mileage. 4.7 mpg at 33 mph. 3,100 rpm

And updated pics at https://picasaweb.google.com/ToddMatherne/Morada22?noredirect=1
.
.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

That boat came out great, love the color combo.

Those performance #'s sound better than expected, which is a nice surprise I'm sure. She looks like she raises fish as well...

Very interested how she does over the next year once you get her dialed in and running like you want.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

The guys at Islamorada Boats build a top notch rig. I can't wait to see the new Boca and what kind of speeds they get with a 300.


----------

